# Vacuum sealing BBQ??????



## 10ecmatt (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello from Georgia all.  I am thinking about purchasing a vacuum sealer for my que and other foods that have already been cooked.  Has anyone tried this?  My main question is how is the food (ribs, butts, steaks, etc) after they have been sealed? I grind my own meats too, so I'm also curious about that.  Any help from y'all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

10ecmatt said:


> Hello from Georgia all.  I am thinking about purchasing a vacuum sealer for my que and other foods that have already been cooked.  Has anyone tried this?  My main question is how is the food (ribs, butts, steaks, etc) after they have been sealed? I grind my own meats too, so I'm also curious about that.  Any help from y'all would be greatly appreciated.


Every thing I vac seal is fine when I reheat it,home made sausage or meat patties last a long time.I have a Food Saver.


----------



## smell smoke (Jun 7, 2015)

We have a Foodsaver brand and have gotten great results from it. Did 2 brisket a few weeks back, one we ate the other I sealed. Included it's juices. Have done this with butts and when reheated was great.

Smell Smoke


----------



## 10ecmatt (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys.  How long have you found the food stays good frozen versus refrigerated?


----------



## damon555 (Jun 7, 2015)

I've eaten BBQ that's been frozen for several years sealed in vacuum bags....Not as good as fresh but it was still delicious. I reheat by boiling the bags for a few minutes.


----------



## smell smoke (Jun 7, 2015)

We try to make sure to eat it within a couple months, but had some pull pork after almost 3 months and was fine.

Smell Smoke


----------



## gary s (Jun 7, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from another beautiful day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

